# Sex outside the bedroom



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

It has come to my attention that my wife is scared to have sex anywhere else besides OUR bedroom (time of day doesn't make a difference)

We never did it in a dressing room, car, shower (we tried), or even our in laws house! 

Recent I brought up a few things, and she said in general it's scary for her to do it in a place were people can hear us or see us (in the car). I don't have an answer for her. For me : people possibly hearing or even seeing us is fun. 

As for as the shower, whats the best position to have it in. When she wraps her legs around me, I can't seem to get her in the current position. Sex just works out better in bed. I can see her point of view in that sense, but she agreed to try again if I got a new position were it might actually work and she can cum.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I stick my butt out and bend a little at the waist and we go doggie style. We have a standing shower, so it works great this way. I usually put my hands on the wall to get a little bit of resistance, and its awesome.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A lot of people do not like for anyone to see them or hear them. For some sex is a private thing between the people who actually chose to engate in the act.

On the topic of having sex where there is a possibility of beind seen.. well then there is the possibility for the police to be called, you both charged as sex offenders.. so then you are both on the sex offender list for life. Maybe she has a point?


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> A lot of people do not like for anyone to see them or hear them. For some sex is a private thing between the people who actually chose to engate in the act.
> 
> On the topic of having sex where there is a possibility of beind seen.. well then there is the possibility for the police to be called, you both charged as sex offenders.. so then you are both on the sex offender list for life. Maybe she has a point?


she did not put it the way you did, but I can agree with that.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you ever had sex anywhere else but your bedroom? If so maybe something was different? I'm assuming you 2 live alone in your home. Do you have children? If she is afraid of someone coming in the home if you don't live alone that could be why she wants safety of the bedroom.

When my brother was living with us I didn't want to have sex in our living room anymore because of fear of brother coming home. I sure was not afraid of my brother hearing us from our bedroom though at that time of our lives.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Also do you have a garage to keep your car in or tinited windows? I have not let my husband know yet that I would like to do it in the car. We have a garage so we could if we wanted.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Try to ease her into it. Going from strictly sex in the bedroom to exposing yourselves in the park is a HUGE jump.
Do it in the living room first, then maybe the backyard where you likely will not be seen, to the car, etc.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

Dude, it doesn't matter where you have sex, it feels the same. It is still sex! So with this in mind, you might as well have it somewhere comfortable - ie the bed.


----------



## leroycat (Dec 30, 2011)

DanF said:


> Try to ease her into it. Going from strictly sex in the bedroom to exposing yourselves in the park is a HUGE jump.
> Do it in the living room first, then maybe the backyard where you likely will not be seen, to the car, etc.



I totally agree! ease her into whatever she considers different and go from there very slowly.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Build a "fort" over the couch.... bring some wine... and whatever is fun for her!


----------

